# Chemical flavorings found in e-cigarettes linked to lung disease



## Deon (14/1/16)

http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/sto...found-in-e-cigarettes-linked-to-lung-disease/

Hi there, newbie here,
As you already know, many related article like this one exists.
However I have questions.

How do we know we buying the right e-liquids that do not contain diacetyl or acetoin?
Many sites don't give detail of the ingredients per flavor either.
Some vendors have been tested and are free of these but they all international vendors.

I avoid for example custard flavors as they tend to contain diacetyl, but what about other flavors?

Do we have proof of local vendors that are free of these chemicals?


----------



## wiesbang (14/1/16)

The diacetyl in ejuice are not even close to enough to be harmfull afaik.
Have read on another thread that not even normal analogues have enough to cause the "popcorn lung"

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cespian (14/1/16)

There is carbon monoxide in the air that we breath everyday, wholeday (roughly 0.2 parts per million (ppm)) which is linked to DEATH. Sarcasm aside, I +1 what @wiesbang said... % of Diacetyl and/or Acetoin is in insignificant amounts to do any harm to you, and also significantly less than a cigarette (I dont see any articles bashing cigarettes for containing Diacetyl). Regardless of which way you look at it, my take is that it is MUCH more healthy than a cigarette (I actually believe it is completely safe to vape [IMO]) and being officially off cigs since June 2014 has improved my health drastically. 

Vaping is marketed as healthier than smoking, which is fact... no one said it safe or healthy without that context.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre (14/1/16)

And there are as many scientific articles that refute those claims. If you do a search of this forum, you will find many a thread in this regard.

Personally I vape a lot of 5 Pawns juice, which has of the highest levels of those stuffs. 

Suggest, you contact the juice vendors directly and ask them if the juice you are interested in is free of those stuffs. 

So, in the end the decision is yours. Which decision we will respect of course.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (14/1/16)

Twisp liquids contain diacetyl- and water, in case nobody ever saw that
It says so on the packaging.
It should always be labeled.
Check the labels of the liquids you buy. And also remember that this may or may not contain it - whatever juice you buy, but cigarettes still contain tonnes more in comparison

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (14/1/16)

Cespian said:


> There is carbon monoxide in the air that we breath everyday, wholeday (roughly 0.2 parts per million (ppm)) which is linked to DEATH. Sarcasm aside, I +1 what @wiesbang said... % of Diacetyl and/or Acetoin is in insignificant amounts to do any harm to you, and also significantly less than a cigarette (I dont see any articles bashing cigarettes for containing Diacetyl). Regardless of which way you look at it, my take is that it is MUCH more healthy than a cigarette (I actually believe it is completely safe to vape [IMO]) and being officially off cigs since June 2014 has improved my health drastically.
> 
> Vaping is marketed as healthier than smoking, which is fact... no one said it safe or healthy without that context.


 The only reason that are pinpointing silly little ingredients is because e-cigs already contain so little: It's PG/VG some flavour, nicotine, and then comes the extras based on the producer -0-0-


----------



## wiesbang (14/1/16)

I also think that all these "studies" are paid for by the big tobacco companies because since vaping started their sales have dropped drastically

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (14/1/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> The only reason that are pinpointing silly little ingredients is because e-cigs already contain so little: It's PG/VG some flavour, nicotine, and then comes the extras based on the producer -0-0-


 dioxide, monoxide is released from the emmissions of vehicles or fires 
"Other sources of CO include almost anything with an engine, power plants that burn coal, gas, or oil, and incinerators used to burn garbage.Inside your home, CO can come from your furnace or space heater, wood burning fireplace, or from cigarette smoke."
Reference: http://www.airinfonow.org/html/ed_co.html


----------



## Nightwalker (14/1/16)

And scientific studies prove that married men die younger than single men. Apparently they want to.
Anyone that wants to cause shit can find a way. 
Big tabaco shld realize that vaping is here and start making juices. The Stuyvesant mod and juice, the melboro dripper... Then watch how quick things change

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (14/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> And scientific studies prove that married men die younger than single men. Apparently they want to.
> Anyone that wants to cause shit can find a way.
> Big tabaco shld realize that vaping is here and start making juices. The Stuyvesant mod and juice, the melboro dripper... Then watch how quick things change



Na, there will be clones and sold on Fasttech, they wont make money anyways lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Deon (15/1/16)

I agree. Just trying to avoid as much chemicals as possible even if it contains very little.
So just on a hunt to find local shops that have the cleanest liquids


----------



## Andre (15/1/16)

Deon said:


> I agree. Just trying to avoid as much chemicals as possible even if it contains very little.
> So just on a hunt to find local shops that have the cleanest liquids


If I remember correctly www.craftvapour.co.za specifies whether free of that stuffs or contains it. Which is the way all juice makes should do it imho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

